# Manchester - city centre real ale pub?



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2012)

For reasons I cannot fathom I'm going to be in Manchester Thurday night. Does anyone know if there are any pubs that sell real _cider_ (not beer) in the city centre? You know the cloudy sour stuff that I'm rather partial to.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.ukcider.co.uk/wiki/index..._Lancashire_and_Greater_Manchester#Manchester


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2012)

Briton's Protection , went there a few years ago, thought it was a top boozer

http://www.britonsprotectionpub.co.uk/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Briton's Protection , went there a few years ago, thought it was a top boozer
> 
> http://www.britonsprotectionpub.co.uk/


Yep, tis a good pub that. It's where all the tech crews drink when you work in the Bridgewater hall coz it's opposite the loading bay entrance


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah. Britons Protection.

Also, go to Brewdog.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2012)

brewdog is awful - the beer's nice, but the ambiance is like drinking in a student union bar. i won't be going back.

port street beer house is my favourite of the newish bars in manc. they sometimes have cider, although they are mainly a hardcore craft brew place. briton's protection is great, but no cider on draught.

i do drink a lot in manchester, and can't think of anywhere that reliably sells cider tbh a_chap.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> brewdog is awful - the beer's nice, but the ambiance is like drinking in a student union bar. i won't be going back.
> 
> port street beer house is my favourite of the newish bars in manc. they sometimes have cider, although they are mainly a hardcore craft brew place. briton's protection is great, but no cider on draught.
> 
> i do drink a lot in manchester, and can't think of anywhere that reliably sells cider tbh a_chap.


 
Brewdog Beer is fucking beautiful 

Yeah, hasn't got your traditional pub atmosphere that's for sure. I've been 3 times, once on the weekend of Heaton Park (and the atmosphere everywhere was great). And the last 2 times while driving to a gig - If I'm going to have a pint then I usually park, have one in Briton's, one in Brewdog. Burgers are ace too. Also you can get Brewdog in the upstairs cafe on the corner by the cinema/ritz. Doesn't help the op's hunt for cider tho.

I'll try that port street place next time I'm over. Is the Peveril still open?


----------



## Random (Sep 19, 2012)

No idea about cider, but there's a marble brewery pub north of piccadilly and a sam smiths pub where that ira bomb went off.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'll try that port street place next time I'm over. Is the Peveril still open?


the pev recently re-opened after being closed for ages, but it's a shadow of it's former self. don't bother. shame, we had a few ace urban drinks there in the past, and it was always one of my favourite manchester boozers.

the marble pubs are all good, and there's a load of half decent bars in the northern quarter atm (none i'd recommend particularly, but it's a reasonable place for a crawl).

the oast house in spinningfields was pretty nice, although full of office workers when we went. decent range of beers though, didn't spot any cider.

they don't have a wide range of ales, but the two tiny pubs on portland street near the junction with princess street (the circus tavern & the grey horse) are two of my favourites - they are both the size of a small living room, and have a uniquely cosy atmosphere - you always end up chatting to strangers 'cause everyone has to pack in...

we'll have to agree to differ on the brewdog bar. i'm a fan of their beers, but i think they missed the target completely with the bar.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 19, 2012)

What's the Sam Smiths one by the wheel called?


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2012)

Sinclairs oyster bar? Not a huge fan tbh. Beers cheap, but if you want cheap in manc you should drink in a holts pub, who have a similar pricing policy, but is less seen elswhere in the country


----------



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2012)

Apart from a few places in the link Bees posted (thanks) it sounds like Manchester is a cider-free zone then


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> Sinclairs oyster bar? Not a huge fan tbh. Beers cheap, but if you want cheap in manc you should drink in a holts pub, who have a similar pricing policy, but is less seen elswhere in the country


That's the one. I ended up in one over the road from the MEN last year that did some fucking larrrrvly food. White building kinda all on it's own. Top nosh and plenty to sup. Not been to Manchester for ages. I miss the old Fab Cafe


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> the pev recently re-opened after being closed for ages, but it's a shadow of it's former self. don't bother. shame, we had a few ace urban drinks there in the past, and it was always one of my favourite manchester boozers.


 





> the two tiny pubs on portland street near the junction with princess street (the circus tavern & the grey horse) are two of my favourites - they are both the size of a small living room, and have a uniquely cosy atmosphere - you always end up chatting to strangers 'cause everyone has to pack in.


 
I used to drink in them a lot when I was a student, both great pubs


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> briton's protection is great, but no cider on draught.


 
You sure? Last time I was in they had Old Rosie on draught, probably about a year ago mind.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2012)

not sure at all, but there certainly wasn't any last time i went (sometime in the last year). it's difficult to sell scrumpy in the north though, especially when it's not summer.

a mate owns a pub, and does a big beer festival twice a year, they sell absolute shitloads of cider at the festival, but find it hard to move it in the bar the rest of the time - can't quite work out why.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> not sure at all, but there certainly wasn't any last time i went (sometime in the last year). it's difficult to sell scrumpy in the north though, especially when it's not summer.
> 
> a mate owns a pub, and does a big beer festival twice a year, they sell absolute shitloads of cider at the festival, but find it hard to move it in the bar the rest of the time - can't quite work out why.



I live in cider country. Went to the Worcester beer and cider festival a few weeks ago where they 125 different ciders on tap


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2012)

it just doesn't shift in the north sorry chap. you'll find an occasional pump in some ale bars or biker pubs, but otherwise it's just strongbow and similar filth.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> it just doesn't shift in the north sorry chap. you'll find an occasional pump in some ale bars or biker pubs, but otherwise it's just strongbow and similar filth.



What's  known as "industrial cider" :-(


----------



## The Boy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sure the Port Street had an interesting enough cider in last time I was there.  Don't quote me on that though as I tend to avoid cider in pubs since the time I was drinking the wrong Thistly Cross* and tried to cycle home via the Water of Leith.  And it might 'just' have been Old Rosie or something.

*7.2% rather than 4.4%.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 20, 2012)

Although Cask on Liverpool Road is best known for its Belgian beers, they sometimes have some great really obscure bottled ciders as well (though they don't come dirt cheap!


----------



## philfire (Sep 24, 2012)

I know this is l ate, but for anybody interested, it's the food and drink fest right now and on Algbert's sq in front of the town hall there's some amazing food available and one massive beer tent selling more cask ales than you find can shake your pint glass at. I mean dozens, literally. And a specialist cider shop too.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 24, 2012)

killer b said:


> it just doesn't shift in the north sorry chap. you'll find an occasional pump in some ale bars or biker pubs, but otherwise it's just strongbow and similar filth.


 
there are quite a few places selling proper cider in Stockport now


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 24, 2012)

philfire said:


> I know this is l ate, but for anybody interested, it's the food and drink fest right now and on Algbert's sq in front of the town hall there's some amazing food available and one massive beer tent selling more cask ales than you find can shake your pint glass at. I mean dozens, literally. And a specialist cider shop too.


 
went yesterday m I think its on untill next weekend. Had a good time food is a bit pricey but there are loads of free samples to be had.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2012)

ooh, is it still on next saturday? i'm out there and was pondering what to do for food...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 25, 2012)

On til the 8th

http://foodanddrinkfestival.com/

Cider fest is this week. Too late for a_chap though? not sure if the OP refers to last Thursday?

http://foodanddrinkfestival.com/event/big-cider-fest/


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 25, 2012)

killer b said:


> ooh, is it still on next saturday? i'm out there and was pondering what to do for food...


 
The slow cooked brisket and the pulled pork were good. Worth trying the pie samples at the indie outlet tent, the ham hock and pea pie was spot on. They have venison and ostrich burgers in another stall. The Asian street stalls looked good. Don't try drinking cider, followed by Cuban rum followed by beer followed by numerous cheese samples like I did!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 29, 2013)

OK this is a bit OT, but where's the best place in Manchester for a cocktail on a Wednesday night?


----------



## susie12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Haven't been myself but the bar at the Beetham Tower is supposed to be very nice, good views and cocktails.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 29, 2013)

susie12 said:


> Haven't been myself but the bar at the Beetham Tower is supposed to be very nice, good views and cocktails.


 
It's pricey in there. I went the week it opened and they only had cocktails, cheapest was £7.50. Apparently they've relented to demand now and sell bottled beer as well?

mwgdrwg The Font on Wakefield Street, which is next to Oxford Road train station, is alright. 2 for 1 cocktails most nights I think, and they aren't shy with the alcohol.


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2013)

there's a gin bar on whitworth street west - i can attest for the quality of the cocktails there (they're all gin based) http://www.manchesterrestaurants.com/british/whimwham.htm


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> there's a gin bar on whitworth street west - i can attest for the quality of the cocktails there (they're all gin based) http://www.manchesterrestaurants.com/british/whimwham.htm


 
Is that opposite HMV Ritz? What's the food like?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

susie12 said:


> Haven't been myself but the bar at the Beetham Tower is supposed to be very nice, good views and cocktails.


 
I did fancy going there, but as we're going to a gig I don't think we'll meet the dress code


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is that opposite HMV Ritz? What's the food like?


it is. not sure what the food is like tbh. i didn't even notice there was food being served...


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2013)

i have however heard great things about this place... http://almostfamousburgers.com/


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> i have however heard great things about this place... http://almostfamousburgers.com/


 
Yeah? Burgers and booze, mmmmm


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 30, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is that opposite HMV Ritz? What's the food like?


 
I ate there last year, Food was okay, menu is a bit different, nice comfort food, maybe a bit over priced.


----------



## Tom A (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't think of many places that definitely do cider, but these are good for ale, nonetheless:

Britons Protection (Great Bridgewater Street)
Rain Bar (ditto, just a bit further towards Oxford Road)
Peveril Of the Peak (almost opposite Rain Bar)
Port Street Beer House (Northern Quarter)
Sandbar (Oxford Road)
Salisbury (Oxford Road)
The Castle (Northern Quarter)
Fringe Bar (Northern Quarter)
The Knott in (Deansgate, just by the station)


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2013)

Wasn't keen on that Whim Wham place, just not my style at all. Cocktail I had there was so-so.

Keko Moku in the Northern Quarter though...fucking amazing little rum shack. Fantastic vibe, music, staff, cocktails. Had a blinder of a night there. I'm sure I tried most of the menu (TNT Mojito and Zombie were the best). Rhough as fuck yesterday though


----------

